# need a new laptop



## khanmahvish (Mar 23, 2012)

hey guyz i need a new laptop for some high end gaming purpose.... my budget is around 80k please suggest the best one... and also i am considering the hp envy 17 3d any words for it??


----------



## sarthak (Mar 23, 2012)

Envy 3D is discontinued in India. For gaming you should see gaming laptops from msi or asus.


----------



## khanmahvish (Apr 15, 2012)

Any suggestions????


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 15, 2012)

Asus N55SL, replacement for N55sf with GT635M. Good enough for you. @ 70k.


----------



## freakydude4 (Apr 16, 2012)

you can go for hp dv6-6165tx laptop which has 2nd gen i7/4GB RAM/750GB HD/2GB DDR5 AMD Radeon 6770M - costs 59492 on flipkart
Also has Beats Quad speakers with woofer....

You can also go for a newer rollover model for this laptop which has recently come to the market : HP dv6-7010tx
this one has 3rd gen core i7/6GB RAM/640GB HD/2GB DDR3 nVidia GT630M
costs 61800/- in Pune in HP showroom...
this one loses only in the graphic card department as AMD 6770M is more powerful than nVidia 630M...

If you want the ultimate one then I suggest wait for say 2-3 months for dv7-7005tx..google the model name and see the specs:
3rd gen i7/17.3" FHD(1080p)/8GB RAM/2TB HD/2GB nVidia GT650M graphic...


----------



## Jripper (Apr 16, 2012)

I'd hate to see the pricing of the 7005 if the 7010 is priced at 61k :\


----------



## sarthak (Apr 16, 2012)

@freakydude4
6165tx has beats engine but HP quad speakers. The newer models have beats speakers also but weaker graphics.


----------



## khanmahvish (May 10, 2012)

Great... i think i'll wait for 7005tx....


----------



## aroraanant (May 14, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> Asus N55SL, replacement for N55sf with GT635M. Good enough for you. @ 70k.


+1, its a pretty good laptop


----------



## khanmahvish (Aug 6, 2012)

is dv7 7005 tx out yet? How's the battery backup?


----------



## dexbg (Aug 6, 2012)

For gaming get the ASUS G73 or G53 .. Non-gaming laptops tend to heat up quite a bit ..
Dedicated Gaming laptops have better cooling.


----------



## khanmahvish (Aug 6, 2012)

G73's proccy is i7 730qm g53 is better but its screen size is 15.6.... Other options????


----------



## randomuser111 (Aug 6, 2012)

^
These laptops are discontinued. 

Get Samsung 550p (50-55k) or Alienware M14X R4(95k) two extremes in terms of price. LOL

M14X has same GPU as Samsung 550p but the GDDR5 version whereas Samsung has GDDR3. 

Also there is Dell Inspiron 17R SE 3D @95k with similar specs and same GPU as M14x


----------



## ratul (Aug 6, 2012)

I would say go with ASUS N55SL, or an MSI, Sager(not available in india, but you can order it)..
Can also go with alienwares, but i have heard some heating problems in m14x, though they look best acc to me.. 

Stay away from Samsung, Inspiron, or DV6 series, as your budget is high and these are consumer line laptops, who can handle high end games, but are not meant for gaming, focus on the above brands i suggested..

For some light you can Visit here:
*computers.toptenreviews.com/gaming-laptops/
Though many of them may not be available in india..


----------



## khanmahvish (Aug 6, 2012)

Great beast n55sl but screen 15.6 any higher models in this series???

Great beast n55sl but screen 15.6 any higher models in this series???

Saw the laptops on the site mentione.... Great but battery life is reall poor.. Only 3 hours


----------



## ratul (Aug 6, 2012)

khanmahvish said:


> Great beast n55sl but screen 15.6 any higher models in this series???
> 
> Great beast n55sl but screen 15.6 any higher models in this series???
> 
> Saw the laptops on the site mentione.... Great but battery life is reall poor.. Only 3 hours



Higher than 15.6??
then portability would be hurt, better go with desktop then, in 80k, you can make a beast which can even handle Metro2033 or Arma2 in ultra settings..


----------



## khanmahvish (Aug 6, 2012)

Also its backup is only 3 to 3.5 hours


----------



## rider (Aug 6, 2012)

For the budget of 80k better to buy MSI-G series or some asus gaming laptop with at least GTX 660M or comparable graphics.


----------



## khanmahvish (Aug 6, 2012)

Battery life is also important


----------



## rider (Aug 6, 2012)

What is you main preference gaming or battery? And how much battery you want?


----------



## khanmahvish (Dec 7, 2012)

ya u're right... I can't get both... So i prefer gaming


----------

